# سطحة ايسوزو هيدروليك 2016 للبيع



## أبو بسام (17 أكتوبر 2016)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم 

هذه اول مشاركة لي و اتمنى ان تكون فاتحة خير على

لدي سطحتين لنقل السيارات نوع ايسوزو موديل 2016
ممشى الاولى 600 كيلو فقط
ممشى الثانية 8000 كيلو فقط
السطحتين هيدروليك نزول السطحة نص و ليس كامل الهيدروليك مصنع في الرياض
المحركات ديزل بدون تيربو فيها مكيف 



ارغب في البيع او تأجير السطحات بعقد سنوي مع (((( شركة )))) بدون سائق

ارجو التواصل على 0598228866 أو 0568979740 
انا مجرد معلن و عمولتي 2.5%
من تكلفة العقد السنوية أو من قيمة البيع 

لمعرفة الاسعار ارجو التواصل على الجوال المذكور اعلاه

و شكرا

https://img1cdn.haraj.com.sa/userfiles30/2016-10-03/900x675-1_-57f2581e27ee0.jpeg

https://img1cdn.haraj.com.sa/userfiles30/2016-10-03/900x1200-1_-57f258347baea.jpeg

https://img1cdn.haraj.com.sa/userfiles30/2016-10-03/900x675-1_-57f2583bdba49.jpeg

https://img1cdn.haraj.com.sa/userfiles30/2016-10-03/900x1200-1_-57f25849eb78a.jpeg

https://img1cdn.haraj.com.sa/userfiles30/2016-10-03/900x675-1_-57f2586c4e910.jpeg​


----------

